# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Mojovia mainoslauseita

## Ilmari Syrjälä

"EB on Siististi Cool", mutta on linja-autoalalla osattu ennenkin runoilla. Tässä muutama esimerkki kuudenkymmenen vuoden takaa (1948).




> Kappaleen kaunista Suomea näette matkaillessanne linja-autoissamme, jotka halkovat luonnonkauneudestaan kuuluja matkailu- ja retkeilykeskuksia. Erillisille retkikunnille järjestämme sopimuksen mukaan säännöllisten ajovuorojemme lisäksi tilausajoja.





> Autokorjaamomme Mikkelissä, Varkaudessa ja Pieksämäellä suorittavat asiantuntemuksella myös laskutustyötä.





> Aina parhaat yhteydet Kuortaneen järven hiekkarannoille kesänviettoon! Ja Lapuan ihmelääkäriin!


Heittäkääpä hymyilyttäviä mainoslöytöjä takavuosilta nykypäivää piristämään!  :Smile:

----------


## deepthroat

No tuohon edelliseen viitaten : Muistakaa Paunun ruskearaitaiset...

----------

